# A bunch of tortoises soaking it up.



## tortadise (Jun 10, 2013)

I did a nice spring cleaning in one of the buildings. Changed everyone's mulch, did the 90 day disinfectant of everything(cage, water bowls, hides etc). Scrubbed like crazy and soaked everyone during their cage cleaning turn. Was great indeed. Stars lays 2 more eggs after her soak too and in the new mulch. 

Well here is this buildings soakers for the weekend.
Cakes



Chacos



Sri Lankens



Indians



Speks



Some more Speks



Radiated



Burmese Star



Forsten wee group


----------



## mctlong (Jun 10, 2013)

My god you have alot of tortoises Kelly! They're all beautiful. The coloring on that burmese star is phenomenal!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol. Thats not even half. Yeah hes awesome. His mate died 7 years ago egg bound. Sooo gotta wait for the wee little ones to grow up before I produce these guys. He is the brother of the most saught after studbook female. Cant wait to see what he produces.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## 7oasty23 (Jun 10, 2013)

Are the speks a type of hingeback? I've never seen them before.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 10, 2013)

Yep. They come from eastern african savannas. Kinixys spekii. Theyre great. Like tiny leopard tortoises.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mctlong (Jun 10, 2013)

A male, eh? If you ever decide to part with him, let me know. My females could use a good-looking male like that.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe they can date 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Vickie (Jun 13, 2013)

Those Speks are really neat....never heard of them before.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow! That is an incredible amount of work!! They are all beautiful but my favorite is the smooth lighter brown Chaco.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 13, 2013)

That's a job well done!
Fabulous pics of 'some' of your tortoises.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 13, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow! That is an incredible amount of work!! They are all beautiful but my favorite is the smooth lighter brown Chaco.



yeah thats chico chaco. Hes my old man. hes awesome. Not a growth ring in site. Been in the US for 25 years and was the same when he was imported. Im sure hes at least 40-50 years old. Maybe older.


----------



## shanu303 (Jun 13, 2013)

All your torts are just AMAZING!!!  WOW that indeed is a tremendous amount of work.....


----------



## EKLC (Jun 13, 2013)

What an amazing group you got there. How often do you have to soak all these guys?


----------



## Benjamin (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice looking turtles there, thanks for the post.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 14, 2013)

I soak the adults every week. The arid/grassland guys love it. The babies I soak every day. The hinge backs and pancakes use the water bowl as a toilet mostly. Soaking really seems to spice them up. Its the stimulate to the alpha pancake males. Every time I soak them they go on a breeding rampage.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Urtle (Jun 14, 2013)

Thats awesome! This must be a ton of work, do you do it by yourself?


----------



## Redstrike (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful tortoises Kelly! It's always a lot of work doing the cleaning but it is rewarding. It gives me peace of mind when I do it, good preventative care to avoid vet visits down the road (hopefully!). It's also a good time to interact with the tortoises, this is the part I enjoy most when I clean. 

I will say I'm very glad to have one enclosure with four tortoises and not a building full of torts to clean... You're doing great work, keep it up!


----------



## bigred (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice, I have to many favorites in that group to even get started


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice pics Kelly. Congrats on the star eggs, and Astro is looking good!


----------



## Tenniscole1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Great pictures!!


----------

